# 1 year on - The Greece Ferry Fire...



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Kindly forwarded to me by Barry and Margaret of magbaz.com...

Its a year since the Patras - Ancona Ferry fire...

http://www.ekathimerini.com/204631/...ions-still-hang-over-norman-atlantic-disaster

MHFacts post from last year...http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/32-ferry-tunnel/124213-patras-ancona-ferry-fire.html

Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pete

Although the vessel was on charter to a Greek company, ANEK, and operating on a route from Greece to Italy it was owned and registered in Italy, so not a 'Greek Ferry' in that the safety requirements were the responsibility of the Italian authorities and it is being investigated by Italian Judicial bodies.

Sorry if this is a bit picky, but the Greeks might not like it described as a 'Greek Ferry', as under control of Greek maritime authorities, although ANEK might have to take some responsibility for not ensuring the safety standards provided to its passengers.

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Take your point Geoff but it's now too late for me to edit the title.

Pretty shocking report though, imo.


Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peejay said:


> Take your point Geoff but it's now too late for me to edit the title.
> 
> Pretty shocking report though, imo.
> 
> Pete


Point taken on editing the title - remember when we had our own moderators to help out?

Well at this stage it is only media commentary, but it is not looking good for the final report, but the delay is not good.

I suspect a lot of the delay is in preparation for prosecutions.

Geoff


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

We all whinge and moan about Health and Safety rules but when something like this happens it serves as a reminder that it does actually serve a very useful purpose.

Whatever happened to the Captain of the Costa Concordia??? Is he locked up yet??

Andy


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Mrplodd said:


> We all whinge and moan about Health and Safety rules but when something like this happens it serves as a reminder that it does actually serve a very useful purpose.
> 
> Whatever happened to the Captain of the Costa Concordia??? Is he locked up yet??
> 
> Andy


16 years in chokey, but he will probably appeal, if he hasn't done already.

Peter


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

listerdiesel said:


> 16 years in chokey, but he will probably appeal, if he hasn't done already.
> 
> Peter


As Peter said 16 years for Manslaughyer, but free on Bail pending two rights of appeal - could take years under Italian Judicial system. He just has to hope he did not kill anyone with some 'nasty' friends - but they probably would have settled the score already.

As a non sequitur, I spent a night moored in Giglio harbour close to the site of the sinking and we had a great evening, because a few boats further down the harbour wall had a crew that were members of a jazz band and they fired up in the evening and the locals from the restaurants walked out to the quay and there was a great sing-song - happy memory, unlike the tragedy of that night.

Geoff


----------

